# Quick disconnect for trolling motor?



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 7, 2011)

I want to move the battery forward in my boat, but the wires on my trolling motor aren't long enough. I the boat is small and old, so I remove the trolling motor when it is in transit and in storage. I don't want to just make the wires longer, so is there an easy and econmical way to make a quick disocnnect? I know BPS and Cabela's have things, but they are both 3 hours away and shipping is steep. Any suggestions on something I could find at a hardware, farm, or auto store???


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 7, 2011)

I would check with place in area that does custom car audio.


We use ones like cableas has:
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boa..._l=SBC;cat104794380;cat104716980;cat104312880

If can not find them could also check with forklift parts place. they use same type of connector.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 7, 2011)

I installed a plug in the bow of my boat for my trolling motor. The plugs aren't expensive and it is a relatively easy project. The length of the run you have from your battery to the plug will determine the gauge of wire you need (there are charts on the internet). You can probably get the wire from the local hardware. However, the plugs will have to come from a marine dealer. You might want to try: www.greatlakesskipper.com


----------



## devilmutt (Nov 7, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> I installed a plug in the bow of my boat for my trolling motor. The plugs aren't expensive and it is a relatively easy project. The length of the run you have from your battery to the plug will determine the gauge of wire you need (there are charts on the internet). You can probably get the wire from the local hardware. However, the plugs will have to come from a marine dealer. You might want to try: https://www.greatlakesskipper.com



This is also what I did. I purchased an extra male plug at Fleet Farm and use it to charge my battery.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 7, 2011)

Wallijig said:


> I would check with place in area that does custom car audio.
> 
> 
> We use ones like cableas has:
> ...


That one at Cabela's is something that I would consider, I was just hoping to find something similar local that would be less expensive. Sometimes those big stores charge more than they need to because they can. 

Thank you guys for the advice.


----------



## Bob Landry (Nov 7, 2011)

The only thing I would add to this is to be sure that you use AWG and not SAE wire. For the same guage wire, SAE is smaller and you don't get as much current capacity as you will with AWG rated wire.


----------



## nomowork (Nov 7, 2011)

I made a quick disconnect for my fish finder as I don't like to keep it on the boat after an outing. I worked great so will use the same setup for the trolling motor when I get around to it. The connection is under the bow cap so it's pretty much water proof and the trolling motor bus bar connection is under the transom splash well so it's also pretty much water proof.

I use a 110vac plastic outlet box with an in line fuse inside and put a three prong 110vac male connector on the fish finder power supply wire. It worked out really great! Plug and play!


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 9, 2011)

I have been using the same conectors as Wallijig linked to, for years. Removing them requires some wiggling back in forth, but have had no issue with corrosion, that can happen with twist lock or pin connectors. I have used them for wire extension, bow mounted motors, and even have a set with the old alligator clips, if using on someone elses boat. 

You might find them at an electrical supply house. There are different amp ratings on them, and lower amp ones are keyed not to fit in higher amp. You want ones than handle 50-60A. I picked up some from "dead" UPS's and they did not fit.


----------



## Jay415 (Nov 9, 2011)

Is there a Walmart near you? If they don't carry these you can do a ship to store which is free. Also what gauge wire do you need?

Quick disconnect
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Minn-Kota-MKR-12-Quick-Connector-Plug/16419493

TM Plug
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Minn-Kota-MKR-18-12V-Plug-and-Receptacle/16779681


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 9, 2011)

Jay415 said:


> Is there a Walmart near you? If they don't carry these you can do a ship to store which is free. Also what gauge wire do you need?
> 
> Quick disconnect
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Minn-Kota-MKR-12-Quick-Connector-Plug/16419493
> ...


My Walmart had something similar to the MKR-12, https://www.amazon.com/Rig-Rite-Manufacturing-400-Disconnect/dp/B001ASPIM6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_3. I wasn't crazy about those crimp connectors, which I could cut off but I can't see spending the $20 they had it for if I am was going to cut it apart. I just tried walmart's website and it didn't work (I have sketchy internet service) but Amazon had the MKR-12 for $10. I might look into that. Thanks.

Also, what gauge should I use for my extension wires? I have a 12v 50lb thrust Bass Pro Shops Prowler.


----------



## vahunter (Nov 9, 2011)

Bigger the better. It really depends on the length of wire too. If you keep it within 5ft or so you may be able to use 10ga but 6ga is probably safe for most applications in my opinion. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Jay415 (Nov 9, 2011)

CodyPomeroy said:


> Also, what gauge should I use for my extension wires? I have a 12v 50lb thrust Bass Pro Shops Prowler.


As said before the thicker the better. But what is the total length of the run from battery to TM?


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 9, 2011)

CodyPomeroy said:


> Also, what gauge should I use for my extension wires? I have a 12v 50lb thrust Bass Pro Shops Prowler.



Unless your manual says differently, assume 50-55A max draw. If it is a short run (10-14'), 6ga. Longer, 4ga. 

Do your wires currently get warm if you run on high for 5-10 minutes straight? 

If you are moving away from clips to ring terminals, need a fuse or circuit breaker.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 9, 2011)

Jay415 said:


> CodyPomeroy said:
> 
> 
> > Also, what gauge should I use for my extension wires? I have a 12v 50lb thrust Bass Pro Shops Prowler.
> ...


It's a 12' boat, and right now the battery sits at my feet. I would like to move it up in front of the middle bench, or possibly under the front bench. It might have 3' leads now, I would think I would maybe add around 8' feet of wire. ?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a wire gauge calculator

https://boatstuff.awardspace.com/awgcalc.html

regards, Rich


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 10, 2011)

So here's another quesiton. The quick disconnect I saw at Wal Mart only had 10 gauge leads, and many of the plug/recepticals have either 10 or 8. So would that defeat the purpose of having 6 gauge as my main wires? Sorry to keep asking questions...


----------



## richg99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep...the current will pass through all of the items. You are only as safe as your weakest link. rich


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 10, 2011)

CodyPomeroy said:


> So here's another quesiton. The quick disconnect I saw at Wal Mart only had 10 gauge leads, and many of the plug/recepticals have either 10 or 8. So would that defeat the purpose of having 6 gauge as my main wires? Sorry to keep asking questions...




Easy way is to look at it like water flow. You have a 8" hose supplying water to a sprinkler, you install a 6" fitting in line with it. It will cause some restriction and affect water flow. In electricity resistance could cause heat. so if trolling motor requires larger gau. wire. I would stay with same gau. all way thru. or it defeats purpose of running large gau. wire in first place.


----------



## Jay415 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just curious and I may have missed it somewhere, but why not just use a TM plug and socket?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 10, 2011)

You said you were far from BassPro etc. I would look for a Tractor Supply; Farm & Fleet or similar "country " store. They have lots of uses for heavy duty 12 v connections down on the farm.

regards, Rich


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Dec 15, 2011)

I just put a Minkota 50# thrust on my 17' Tracker. I went and ran 4ga. wire all the way to the front. By using 4 ga. wire, I do not have any voltage drop up to the front of the boat. My wires on the trolling motor are smaller gauage but there is no way to change that. I used Anderson connectors . We will see this Spring how the system works. I am going from an Evinrude 29# to the Minkota 50#. I believe I will like the difference. Most of the lakes I fish are trolling motor only.


----------



## Jay415 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just stumbled upon these connectors on eBay. This is made for 6awg. 
https://bit.ly/uUDgTu


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are what I use and a much better price than Cabela's. I just ordered a couple of sets. Thx for posting.


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are the ones that I used (only 4 ga.) and from the same seller. Work great and shipped quick.


----------

